# HD Receiver (Hinweis 102)



## zollox (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen den Smart Zappix HDTV Sat Receiver gekauft.
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Ich Empfange alle Sender in HD ohne Probleme außer Pro7, Sat1 und Kabel1.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Zollox


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Januar 2012)

Pro7 & Co. empfängt man doch nur via HD+. Hast du einen HD+ Receiver und auch ein HD+ Abo?


----------



## zollox (8. Januar 2012)

Ja hab ich sonst würden RTL, RTL2 und VOX auch nicht in HD gehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Januar 2012)

Ich zitiere mal von www.hd-plus.de




> Was bedeutet der Hinweis 102?
> 
> Bei einer Störung des Satellitenempfangs aufgrund einer zu geringen Signalstärke erhalten Sie in der Regel den Hinweis 102 "Ihr Receiver empfängt kein oder ein zu schwaches Signal".Falls Sie auf einigen oder auf allen HD+ Sendern diesen Hinweis erhalten, sind die Ausrichtung der Satellitenschüssel, die Antennenkabel und auch die Steckverbindungen zu überprüfen.
> 
> ...



Das Problem hatten/haben viele andere auch.


----------

